

The Evolution of Fundraising through the Eyes of an Entrepreneur - tosh
https://medium.com/on-startups/adb64c188100

======
tosh
Focusing on building a great AngelList profile (basically the new 'pitch
deck') is gold. You can waste a lot of time and focus on these events that
could be spent on product & distribution instead.

